# الهيدروجين اسرارة وخفاياه وقدراته العجيبة جدا



## fagrelsabah (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

من طاقة المستقبل القريب والحاضر لنا 
من طاقة نظيفة للبيئة 
من طاقة لاتنفذ ابدا 

*الهيدروجين* أحد أهم العناصر الكيميائية، ويتميز بأنه عديم الطعم واللون والرائحة. ويرمز للهيدروجين بالحرف *(H)*.
تعتبر ذرة الهيدروجين أخف وأبسط ذرة معروفة، حيث إنها تتكون من بروتون واحد فقط (يحمل شحنة موجبة) وإلكترون واحد (يحمل شحنة سالبة). عدده الذري (1)، ووزنه الذري (1,0079).
اشتُق اصطلاح الهيدروجين من كلمتين إغريقيتين تعنيان: مُكّوِن الماء، حيث يحتوي جزيء الماء على ذرتين من الهيدروجين وذرة واحدة من الأكسجين.


وجوده. يعتبر الهيدروجين العنصر التاسع من حيث وفرته في القشرة الأرضية، حيث يُكوّن تقريبا 1% من القشرة. ويوجد معظم الهيدروجين متحداً مع العناصر الأخرى، ولكن وجود عديد من تجمعات الهيدروجين الحر كان سببًا في حدوث انفجارات عنيفة في مناجم الفحم تحت سطح الأرض. وتتركب معظم أجزاء الشمس والعديد من النجوم من الهيدروجين.
ويتحد الهيدروجين مع العناصر الكيميائية الأخرى في خلايا النباتات والحيوانات بمثل ما هو في الماء. وتتركب *الهيدروكربونات*، التي تعد واحدة من أهم أنواع المركبات، من الهيدروجين والكربون. فالنفط والغاز الطبيعي على سبيل المثال، يتكونان من خليط متنوع من الهيدروكربونات. كما تحتوي الأحماض الشائعة، والعديد من القلويات وكذلك العديد من المركبات الأخرى على الهيدروجين.


خواصه. اكتشف العالم الإنجليزي، هنري كافندش، خواص الهيدروجين، ومَيزه عنصرًا عام 1766م. ويمكن تكثيف الهيدروجين إلى سائل يغلي عند درجة حرارة - 257,87°م ويتجمد عند درجة حرارة -259,14°م.
ويعد غاز الهيدروجين خفيفاً جداً حيث إن حجمه يمثل واحداً من أربعة عشر جزءاً من وزن حجم مكافئ من الهواء عند درجة حرارة 20°م، وتبلغ كثافته 0,00008375جم/سم§. وهو شحيح الذوبان في الماء، ولايساعد على الحياة، لكنه غير سام.
وللهيدروجين، مثله مثل العديد من العناصر، أكثر من نظير. والنظائر هي ذرات العنصر نفسه لكنها تمتلك أعداداً مختلفة من النيوترونات المتعادلة كهربائيًا في النواة. وللهيدروجين ثلاثة نظائر؛ يحتوي نظير الهيدروجين الأكثر شيوعًا، أي *البروتيوم*، على بروتون واحد في النواة. وقد اكتشف الكيميائي الأمريكي، هيرالد أوري، عام 1932م، النظير الثاني المسمى *الديوتريوم* أو *الهيدروجين الثقيل*، وقد مُنح لهذا الاكتشاف جائزة نوبل لعام 1934م. تتكون نواة الديوتريوم من بروتون واحد ونيوترون واحد. وتكوِّن ذرات الديوتريوم حدا أقصى يقدر بجزء من 4,000 إلى 6,000 جزء من الهيدروجين العادي. وفي عام 1934م اكتشف العلماء النظير الثالث للهيدروجين، وهو *التريتيوم*، وتحتوي نواته على بروتون ونيوترونين، ويمتلك خاصية إشعاعية. وقد استخدم في القنبلة الهيدروجينية. انظر:*الديوتريوم *؛*التريتيوم*.


تحضير الهيدروجين. يمكن إنتاج الهيدروجين معمليًا بالتحليل الكهربائي للماء. انظر:*التحليل الكهربائي*. وعند استخدام التحليل الكهربائي، يقوم التيار الكهربائي بتحليل الماء إلى عنصريه، غازي الهيدروجين والأكسجين.
تُنتج كميات كبيرة من الهيدروجين تجارياً بوصفه منتجًا ثانويًا عند تصنيع الصودا الكاوية باستخدام التحليل الكهربائي للماء المالح، ولكن معظم الهيدروجين ينتج تجارياً بتمرير بخار الماء على فحم ساخن أو حديد أو بتفاعل البخار مع الغاز الطبيعي في وجود عامل حفّاز. انظر:*الحفز*.
يتفاعل الصوديوم والعديد من الفلزات النشطة مباشرة مع الماء مطلقة الهيدروجين من الماء حتى عند درجة حرارة الغرفة. وتحرر الفلزات الأقل نشاطاً، مثل المغنسيوم، الهيدروجين من البخار. انظر:* السلسلة الدافعة الكهربائية*. ويتفاعل الخارصين والعديد من الفلزات الأخرى مع الأحماض بصورة أفضل من تفاعلها مع الماء، وتُستخدم هذه الفلزات في بعض الأحيان لتحل محل هيدروجين المحاليل الحمضية في الماء.


مركبات الهيدروجين. يتحد الهيدروجين مباشرة مع العديد من الفلزات النشطة، ولكن تُصنع معظم مركبات الهيدروجين بطرق غير مباشرة. وتنطلق كمية كبيرة من الحرارة نسبياً عند اتحاد ذرتين من الهيدروجين لتكوين جزيء منه. وقدرة الهيدروجين على الاشتعال مكنته من أن يكون مفيداً في إنتاج العديد من المركبات. فعلى سبيل المثال، ينفجر خليط من الهيدروجين والأكسجين بعنف عند اشعاله بشرارة. ويشتعل الهيدروجين بلهب حار منتجاً الماء في وجود هواء أو أكسجين. ويشتعل الكلور في وجود الهيدروجين مكوناً غاز *كلوريد الهيدروجين* عديم اللون HCL. كما يعرف محلول كلوريد الهيدروجين في الماء *بحمض الهيدروكلوريك*.
تُصنع كميات كبيرة من غاز النشادر NH3 بعملية هابر باتحاد الهيدروجين والنيتروجين. وتحُضّر بقية مركبات الهيدروجين بطرق غير مباشرة من ضمنها مركبات* فوق أكسيد الهيدروجين* (H2O2) *وحمض الخل *(CH3COOH) *والكحول الأثيلي* (C2H5OH). ويتحد الهيدروجين مباشرة مع العديد من المركبات تحت ظروف مناسبة. فيتحد الهيدروجين مع أول أكسيد الكربون (CO) بطريقة باترت مكوناً *الميثانول* أو كحول الخشب (CH3OH). ويتحد أيضا مع الدهون السائلة مكوناً شحوماً صلبة. وتدعى هذه الطريقة *بالهدرجة*،وتستخدم لتحويل الزيوت النباتية إلى سمن شبه صلب يستخدم في الطهي. انظر: *الهدرجة*.


استخداماته. يوجد للعديد من مركبات الهيدروجين، مثل غاز النشادر والكحول الأثيلي وفوق أكسيد الهيدروجين، استخدامات صناعية كثيرة. ويستخدم الهيدروجين بشكل موسع لاستخلاص الفلزات من مركباتها لكونه *عاملاً مختزلاً* جيداً. بمعنى آخر يقوم الهيدروجين بانتزاع الأكسجين والعناصر اللافلزية الأخرى من المركبات الفلزية تاركاً الفلز نقياً. فيمكن على سبيل المثال، تكوين فلز التنجستن النقي بتمرير تيار من الهيدروجين فوق ثالث أكسيد التنجستن المسخن، فينتزع الهيدروجين الأكسجين ويتحد معه مكوناً الماء. وبتمرير الهيدروجين بالطريقة نفسها فوق بعض الكلوريدات الفلزية الساخنة، ينتج الفلز الحر، وكلوريد الهيدروجين. وينتج الماء والحديد عند تسخين صدأ الحديد، أو أكسيد الحديديك مع الهيدروجين. كذلك فإن كثافة الهيدروجين المنخفضة جعلته مادة مفيدة لملء البالونات.
ومقدرة الهيدروجين على إنتاج حرارة عند اتحاده مع الأكسجين، جعلته وقوداً جيداً. وقد طور العلماء في بعض الدول مثل كندا، واليابان، والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، والاتحاد السوفييتي (سابقًا) طرقًا لاستخدام الهيدروجين مصدرًا للطاقة، وماتزال الأبحاث في هذا المجال جارية. فالوقود الهيدروجيني على سبيل المثال، يوفر الطاقة للمحرك الرئيسي في نظام العربة المدارية للمكوك الفضائي للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وتستخدم إحدى وحدات الطاقة، الوقود الهيدروجيني لإنتاج الكهرباء في مدينة نيويورك. وقد صمم المهندسون سيارات تجريبية تسير بالوقود الهيدروجيني. وعند تفاعل الفحم مع الهيدروجين كيميائياً يمكن تكوين البترول، أو زيت الوقود، أو الغاز الطبيعي المصنّع. انظر:*الفحم الحجري*.


منقول لفائدته 

الرابط
http://mousou3a.educdz.com/0/095665_0.htm
http://mousou3a.educdz.com/0/095665_0.htm


----------



## fagrelsabah (28 يوليو 2009)

هذه من الاسرار اللتى وضعها الله سبحانه وتعالى فى الماء والهيدروجين خاصة 

لانها الذرة الفردية فقط واحد بروتون بها


----------



## azert_88 (11 أبريل 2010)

*ما هو h2o2؟*

H2O2 هو مجرد الاسم العلمي لبيروكسيد الهيدروجين. وهو السائل التي تحدث بشكل طبيعي مثل المياه لديها العديد من التطبيقات العملية سواء داخل أو خارج المنزل. يرصد بيروكسيد الهيدروجين (H2O2) تتكون من ذرات الهيدروجين وذرات الاوكسجين اثنين اثنين. H2O2 يشبه الماء (H2O) ، ولكن هذا جزيء أكسجين إضافي يجعل من هذه المياه الطبيعية واحد المضافة من أقوى المؤكسدات التي يعرفها الانسان. ويتشكل هذا في الطبيعة بفعل أشعة الشمس على الماء ، وحتى في العسل! 

وربما كنت على دراية باستخدام انخفاض درجة الهيدروجين 3 ٪ بيروكسيد [...*...]. كونه مؤكسد قوي ، بيروكسيد الهيدروجين يقتل البكتيريا والفيروسات والفطريات على السطوح. هذا يعني أنه هو أيضا كبير لتعقيم المطبخ والحمام الخاص. يمكنك ان تجعل منزلك أكثر نظافة وأكثر أمنا فقط من خلال استبدال بيروكسيد الهيدروجين لتلك المواد الكيميائية الكاوية التي تقوم حاليا. 

هل تعلم أن الجسم يجعل من بيروكسيد الهيدروجين؟ [...*...حصول على معلومات إضافية عن إزالة] الامتثال ادارة الاغذية والعقاقير 

Biohazards / التحكم في التلوث أسلحة البيولوجية (على السطوح) 

انظر : الكائن البيولوجي والحد من فوق أكسيد الهيدروجين -- مجلة A2C2 - التحكم في التلوث -- غرف الأبحاث -- الحرجة "البيئات فوق أكسيد الهيدروجين وهو عامل مؤكسد قوي يستخدم لتطهير رفيع المستوى ، والتعقيم ، وتنتج رد فعل الجذور الحرة وأيونات الهيدروكسيل التي يمكن أن الهجوم الدهون في غشاء ، الحمض النووي وغيرها من مكونات الخلية الأساسية. " 

انظر : 48 ساعات : القتلة الخفية -- العالم الخطير للفيروسات والبكتيريا : حدث مقلب غدرا. وقد أصبح منزل اقية بعد ان غزت العفن السام. -- عرض التلفزيون 48 ساعة 
وقال "بعض سلالات تسبب الحساسية Stachybotrys والربو والطفح الجلدي. آخرون إنتاج السموم الفطرية ، التي تطلق في الهواء ، وهذه السموم يمكن أن يلحق بها ضررا بالغا الرئتين والجهاز العصبي المركزي"..." نجل الزوجين ريس كان أول من يمرضون في سن 4. "(كان) أسعل دما" ، وقال بالارد. "قتل صاحب تماما التوازن ، ومشاكل المعدة سيئة للغاية ؛ الإسهال ؛ القيء -- بل امتدت للتو في العالم كله من حيث الأعراض". " 

انظر من العفن الفطري التطهير : -- الكتاب المقدس ، سفر اللاويين 14:33-57 

انظر : الفطر المنزلية تساهم في "متلازمة المباني المريضة" -- العلم اليومية 
الأصلي المصدر : أمريكا أمراض النبات ، جمعية http://www.scisoc.org/) 

انظر : دراسة مايو كلينيك يورط الفطر وسبب التهاب الجيوب الأنفية المزمنة -- العلم اليومية 
"- باحثين من مايو كلينيك يقولون انهم وجدوا سبب التهابات الجيوب الأنفية المزمنة معظم -- رد فعل الجهاز المناعي للفطر ، ويقولون هذا الاكتشاف يفتح الباب لعلاج فعال لهذه المشكلة الأولى ، من أكثر الأمراض المزمنة شيوعا في الولايات المتحدة . 
، ويقدر أن 37 مليون شخص في الولايات المتحدة يعانون من التهاب الجيوب الأنفية المزمن ، مثل التهاب أغشية الأنف وتجويف الجيوب الأنفية. وقد تزايد انتشاره بشكل مطرد على مدى العقد الماضي. الأعراض الشائعة هي سيلان الأنف ، واحتقان الانف ، وفقدان الشم والصداع. وكثيرا ما يؤدي إلى التهاب مزمن الاورام الحميدة ، زوائد صغيرة في الممرات الأنفية التي تعرقل التنفس. 
-- "حتى الان ، لم يتم سبب التهاب الجيوب الأنفية المزمنة المعروفة ،" ويقول الباحثون مايو : الدكاترة. ديفيد Sherris ، كيرن يوجين وPonikau ينس ، مايو كلينك الأذن والأنف والحنجرة المتخصصين. تقريرهم يظهر في عدد ايلول من مجلة وقائع مايو كلينيك. 
-- "كان يعتقد الفطر الحساسية للمشاركة في أقل من عشرة في المئة من الحالات" ، كما يقول الدكتور Sherris. "دراساتنا تشير إلى أنه ، في الواقع ، ومن المرجح الفطر سبب ما يقرب من جميع هذه المشاكل ، وأنها ليست رد فعل الحساسية ، ولكن رد فعل جهاز المناعة". " 

انظر : قضايا صحية المنازل : القالب -- يو. س. وزارة الإسكان والتنمية الحضرية ، ص 21 (16 في الوثيقة) (تحتاج المشاهد الشعبي الحر للعرض) "أثر المبيدات الأحيائية (لقتل النمو الحالية) ، ومضادات الجراثيم (لقمع أو منع النمو) على قالب يختلف باختلاف أنواع العفن ، ومزيد من البحث وهناك حاجة لإجراء تقييم كامل فعالية (ناس ، 2000 ؛ Foarde ، 1998 ؛ كول وFoarde ، 1999) ، وفئات كيميائية مختلفة من المبيدات الحيوية وتشمل الكحول ، والألدهيدات ، الهالوجينات ، بيروكسيد الهيدروجين ، فينولية ، ومركبات الأمونيوم الرباعية ". 

انظر : مبيدات الآفات : صحائف وقائع موضوعية والمواد الكيميائية ؛ بيروكسيد الهيدروجين وحمض فوق أكسي خليك -- يو. س وكالة حماية البيئة "ورقة الحقائق التالية هي جزء من السلسلة التي تتعلق بالمواد الكيميائية التي يمكن استخدامها في جهود تطهير الاتحادية الجمرة الخبيثة. والمعروف ان كلا بيروكسيد الهيدروجين وحمض فوق أكسي خليك كما مركبات البيروكسي. البيروكسي مركبات مبيدات الجراثيم هي أنه ، عند مزجها بالماء و، قتل البكتيريا والفطريات والفيروسات ، وهذه المركبات هي فعالة على الأسطح الصلبة ، بما في ذلك المعدات ، وتطبق في أماكن مختلفة ، من المستشفيات والمؤسسات الطبية للمواقع التجارية والصناعية والسكنية. " 

انظر : الطاعون الحرب -- فرونت لاين 
، تقرير عن خطر الأسلحة البيولوجية وكيفية الاتحاد السوفياتي جمعت سرا ترسانة من الأسلحة البيولوجية. 

ويستخدم 35 ٪ فوق أكسيد الهيدروجين على نطاق العالم في إمدادات المياه البلدية بدلا من الكلور لتطهير ومنع نمو الكائنات الحية غير المرغوب فيها. هل لديك الماء النقي؟ 


انظر : وفوق رؤوسنا؟ أسئلة عن حماية الولايات المتحدة امدادات المياه -- ABCNews. com 
"... نظر في تقدير من مركز السيطرة على الأمراض أن ما يقرب من مليون شخص سنويا الأميركيين أصبح مريضا ونحو 1،000 يموت بسبب مجموعة متنوعة من الجراثيم التي تحملها المياه في البلاد العرض" 

انظر : استدعاء المياه 'تنبيه' التي قدمتها الامم المتحدة -- بي بي سي نيوز 
وقال "بعض 4،000 طفل يموتون يوميا من الأمراض التي تسببها المياه غير النظيفة 
وتقول الامم المتحدة ان العالم يواجه حالة طوارئ صامتة بسبب استمرار نقص المياه النظيفة والصرف الصحي ". 

انظر : مياه الشرب مطهر سامة تنتج مركب 
"ثمة بديل الكلور المستخدمة في الولايات المتحدة لتطهير بعض مياه الشرب العامة يمكن ان تنتج فئة من المنتجات الثانوية السامة أكثر بكثير من تلك التي تم إنشاؤها بواسطة الكلور ، وتشير دراسة جديدة. 
تم اكتشاف ومنتجاته ، لأسرة مكونة من مواد كيميائية تسمى iodoacids ، إلا في مياه الشرب الكلورامين المعاملة في كوربوس كريستي بولاية تكساس. كلورامينات هي مزيج من الكلور والنشادر المستخدمة في بعض امدادات المياه البلدية كبديل للغاز الكلور. 
وقد أظهرت الأبحاث على مدى السنوات ال 30 الماضية أنه عندما الكلور يتفاعل مع المواد العضوية الطبيعية في مياه الشرب ، وعملية يمكن أن تولد منتجاته التي ترتبط بزيادة مخاطر التعرض لأنواع معينة من السرطان وتشوهات المواليد والتنموية. 

انظر : الكلور لمياه الشرب مشكلة خاصة -- 
وقال "هناك زيادة الأدلة على وجود ارتباط بين المستقيم والقولون وسرطان المثانة واستهلاك مياه الشرب بالكلور" ، وهذا وفقا لمجلس الرئيس لجودة البيئة. 
[الصحة ملاحظة : الكلور والمطهرات الأخرى المضافة إلى مياه الشرب الخاص بك هو سيء جدا] 

انظر : البلدية استخدام مياه الشرب من بيروكسيد الهيدروجين في معالجة مياه الشرب 

ويمكن استخدام H2O2 وماء مالح أو بوصفها غسل الخضار أو نقع لقتل البكتيريا وتحييد المواد الكيميائية. ويمكن أيضا أن تستخدم لتطهير غسالة صحون أو الثلاجة. تجاريا ، ويستخدم في التعبئة والتغليف العقيم (خانات عصير تشاهد في المخازن) لمنع تلف ، وتوفير حياة الرف بدون تبريد. وهو أيضا كبير لاستخدامها في الحديقة. يمكنك استخدامه على الأشجار والنباتات الطبيعية وكمبيد للفطريات ، مبيدات الحشرات (انظر : الطبيعية البستنة العضوية الأغراض) ، أيضا على قتل الاعشاب ، وكذلك يستخدم لجهودكم الحيوانات الأليفة. والنباتات والحيوانات الأليفة الخاص بك شكرا لاستخدامه! كما H2O2 يستخدم كمصدر بديل للوقود! رؤية الروابط دينا معلومات كثيرة حول صفحة حقائق مذهلة. 

هذه ليست سوى عدد قليل من الأسباب التي H2O2 هو الحل للحفاظ على منزلك مكانا أكثر نظافة وأكثر أمانا. ولكن لا تعمل للتو الى صيدلية لتخزين H2O2 3 ٪. وأضاف جودة صيدلية المحلية الخاصة بك وانخفاض 3 ٪ فوق أكسيد الهيدروجين المواد الكيميائية. وهذا هو السبب في أننا يقع مصدر H2O2 غرامة الدرجة الفنية. منتجاتنا هي أفضل من H2O2 الدرجة التقنية التي يمكنك الحصول عليها! نحن المعبأة في زجاجات قياس النفس لراحتك. هذا هو الحل مركزة جدا (35 ٪) ويجب أن يخفف قبل الاستخدام. التعامل مع الرعاية. رؤية ورقة بيانات سلامة المواد أدناه.


----------

